
Knox-Box Rapid Entry System - c0rtex
http://www.knoxbox.com/
======
c0rtex
Relevant in the context of the recent FBI / iphone case.

Where I live in California, these boxes are everywhere.

One interesting aspect is that they can be alarmed, so that you can know when
someone has accessed the key. It would be interesting to at least know when
someone has accessed your encryption keys.

I hope the Riverside fire marshall (in the video) isn't holding up the real
key on camera.

~~~
c0rtex
[http://www.knoxbox.com/property-owner-
support/faq](http://www.knoxbox.com/property-owner-support/faq)

